# Official SMF January Throwdown



## fired up

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*
  1. The dish must be *SMOKED *in the cooking process, or feature *SMOKED *ingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (1/1 - 1/31). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.  This month's code word is MUNCHIES
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 1/31.
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*Good Luck and have fun!

*Brad


----------



## sumosmoke

*LOVE THIS THEME!!!* Just in time for the Super Bowl parties, to boot!!


----------



## meat hunter

I too like this theme. I wanted so badly to make this months entry, but its only 1 degree outside. Yeah, 1, the number between zero and two. I felt like smoking something, but as cold as its been, the felling went away LOL. 
I've got 30 plus days to come up with something and maybe get some warmer temps


----------



## pineywoods

Great theme and allows for some quick smokes for the northern folks course at 1 degree I don't think I could do any smoke hopefully you'll get a decent day


----------



## DanMcG

Good choice, I might be able to get in on this one.


----------



## thunderdome

Im submitting something for sure this month....


----------



## miamirick

oh yeah, you can count me in, i dont know how many tappas places are in miami, but i'll bet a cord of orange wood theres more than in wisconsin,   got about 20 ideas so far how many entries are allowed per person?


----------



## richoso1

The clutch is out and I'm in gear...


----------



## carpetride

So we can submit these at 12:01 A.M. on 1/1/10 right? ;)

I like this months theme.


----------



## pineywoods

Now Trent are you gonna be sober enough to post at 12:01 a.m. on 1/1/10


----------



## miamirick

hopefully not, his picture will be all blurry


----------



## fired up

Only one photo entry per person, but your photo could be of a large platter of several different appetizers.


----------



## richoso1

Very funny!


----------



## carpetride

LOL!  I cracked up when I read that.  Truth be told I'll be lucky to make it to new years!


----------



## cowgirl

Looking forward to seeing all the entries!


----------



## morkdach

what Jeanie said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i'm in on this munchies thing.


----------



## pepeskitty

Don't have a thought of something to make yet if I jump in on this but I did want to say I love the new way of putting it at the top of the active thread page.  It draws attention to it which will bring more interest.  So props to whoever thought of it.


----------



## shooterrick

December results not even in yet and my brain is in gear!  I got andouille to do this weekend so maybe later in the month!  LOL I hate long lines!


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like another good one.
I actually have a chili I made 2 days ago for the Dec. throwdown but haven't submitted it yet...super busy the last few days, yesterday was 8 hours and hundred of miles of driving for this and that, not to mention a new battery in the car, another $125 *poof...gone
Good times...good times.


----------



## ugaboz

so they have one of these every  month


----------



## fire it up

We have had a few throwdowns on the site before but this will be the second official Monthly throwdown, so far I'm enjoying it and hope that we keep it going.


----------



## ugaboz

is there a forum for just general discussion


----------



## que-ball

UGABOZ---Welcome to the forums, and stop in at Roll Call if you haven't already done so. To answer your question, there is a forum called General Discussion. Click on 'SMF - Smoking Meat Forums' at the top of any page to get the list of all the forums, then scroll down that list to the one you want and click on it.


----------



## ugaboz

i have done roll call and thanks


----------



## gruelurks

I might actually jump in on this one. I have an interesting idea that was given to me over the holiday break involving vegetables.


----------



## fired up

bumpety bump


----------



## silverwolf636

Wow, for some reason this sound's like a tuff one for me.  I gonna give a wing though.  I guess it's not like I'm goin to get banned for not winning or coming up with an ugly entry. lol

--ray--


----------



## the dude abides

Bump.  Don't forget to get your entries in folks.  Follow the instructions and have fun!


----------



## shooterrick

Guess I should have read all the post first /  LOL
One platter several appzs. Hmmm


----------



## miamirick

dont bother entering, i got this one hands down,    i cooked some pork tonight for my entry gonna use some of it in a new way none ofyou have seen and should take the cake!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande

Argh,,,,,, I thiught this would be easy,,, but It isint. Orignality is a bear,, most of what I know I learned about appatisers I learned here so,, Anything I make is copying someone else....... I am thinking,,,   we will see what I come up with.


----------



## shooterrick

Hmmmmm.  We seem to have heard this before.  LOL


----------



## miamirick

get those guns ready shooter, your on top now but its hard to stay up there,


----------



## smokemifugotem

...so we could do multiple dishes as long as there in one photo? Not sure if thats a pro or a con...


----------



## bbally

That is what I thought.  Appies in one photo


----------



## fired up

You can put as many different kinds of appetizers as you want. But it must be in one photo, and only one photo may be entered.


----------



## shooterrick

Ok I am set.  Groceries bought, wood laid up, concept approved by mother!  LOL   Good luck to all.  I am sure there will be some fine food to drool over.


----------



## bbally

{smack talk on}

Well at least we know second place groceries are in hand!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









{smack talk off}


----------



## shooterrick

Smack talk on-Glad to hear you went to the store! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









- smack talk off. LOL


----------



## bbally

lol


----------



## the dude abides

While everyone is smoking this weekend, don't forget to include some appetizers for the THROWDOWN.  Make sure you read the rules at the top of this thread for entering.

Good luck!


----------



## fired up

Time is running out, get those entries to me by midnight (EST) this Sunday!


----------



## miamirick

How many entries we got so far this month?


----------



## chef jeff tx

How does one attach a photo to a PM? I don't see that option available.


----------



## bbally

You don't, you put it on your server or photobucket if you don't have rack space, and insert the image into the PM.  Make sure the link stays live so the voting can use the picture.


----------



## beer-b-q

*Remember to get those entries in, only 2½ days to go...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## dirt guy

I hope I can get to play on this one.  I've got a game plan--probably not going to be good enough to win, but will be great fun experimenting.  We were "blessed" with ten inches of snow yesterday and I am still clearing parking lots.  I still have several left to do and may have to go back for some "re-do's".  

I'm hoping to alter the plan some and still get it done today.  Too much on the calendar to wait until tomorrow.  

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## miamirick

looking forward to seein all those entries for this month


----------



## smoke_chef

I'm catching up a bit as I have been away from the site for a while. Is there a place where the entries and results are posted? Maybe I'm missing it?


----------

